# اسئلة بسيطة تنتضر جواب



## Zayer (27 نوفمبر 2005)

س1 : لماذا تقبلون الصليب ؟ < الليس عندكم ان عيسى عليه السلام تعذب عليه و مات عليه و هي الاداة الي قتلته فلماذا تقدسونها >  ؟ 

س2 : انتم تقولو ان المسيح مات من اجلكم لكي يكفر خطيأت ابونا ادم , طيب شنو دخل ذنوب الاباء في الابناء ؟ هل الذنوب تورث ؟  

س3: ان كان عيسى عليه السلام هو الله فهل يحتاج الى ان يتنزل الى مستوى البشر لكي يكفر عن خطيئت ادم , الا يستطيع ان يعفو عنه و يكفر خطيئته ؟ الليس ادم عصى الله اذا فالله يستطيع ان يعفو عنه , اذا كان ادم لا يستطيع ان يكفر خطيئته  بنفسه , فمن يكفر خطايا كل هؤلاء البشر ؟  

س4: في لوقا : 23 : 39 يقول :
كان أحدهما معه و الآخر ضده فوعد الأول بمرافقته في الجنة . 
في احد الردود سمعت من احد الاخوة المسيحيين بأن لا جنة عندهم بل ملكوت , اذا ما تفسير هذي الكلمة ؟  
وكيف لنا نحن البشر ان نكون جزء من الخالق في داخله كما تقولون ؟  


ونكتفي بهذا القدر :smile02  

طبعا هناك المزيد و لكن ما نبي نثقل عليكم واجد 

واهمية الاسئلة عندي هي كما في الترتيب


----------



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

لماذا تقبلون الصليب ؟ < الليس عندكم ان عيسى عليه السلام تعذب عليه و مات عليه و هي الاداة الي قتلته فلماذا تقدسونها > ؟ 



إن صليب المسيح أعلن محبة الله للبشرية كما يقول الكتاب 

   v   "بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا [تجاهنا] أن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به. في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا" ( 1 يوحنا 9:4 ،10 ) 

       v         " لكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا " ( رومية 8:5 ) ، 

   v   "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية "( يوحنا 16:3 ). 



وهناك ثلاثة أسباب على الأقل تبين لنا لماذا أظهر الله محبته على الصليب : 



أولاً: لأن الشيطان الكذاب وأبو الكذب منذ بدء الخليقة شكك أبوينا بل كل الخليقة بأن الله لا يحبنا .



ثانياً: في صليب المسيح أعلن الله صدق كلمته ( صدق أقواله ) بأن أجرة الخطية موت ، يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت . لذلك مات المسيح لأجلنا .



ثالثاً : لكي لا نهلك هلاك أبدي ،فقد أعطانا الحياة الأبدية هبة مجانية "وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية في المسيح يسوع ربنا ( رومية 23:6 )


في الصليب انتصر المسيح على الشيطان


        ·           "وأضع عداوة بينك( الحيّة ) وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها. هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه " ( تكوين 15:3 )



   ·    "لا أتكلم أيضاً معكم كثيراً لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي( أي الشيطان ) وليس له فيّ شئ" ( يوحنا 30:14 ) أي أن الشيطان يأتي ليشن هجومه الأخير على المسيح .



   ·    لقد كان الصليب معركة بين ابن الله والشيطان، جرد الرب يسوع فيها قوة الشيطان    " إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين( أي نزع سلاحهم )  أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه    ( أي في الصليب )" ( رسالة كولوسي 15:2 ) .



صليب المسيح يحرر من الذات أو الأنا ( أي لكي نعيش للمسيح )

    " مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ. فما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما أحياه في الإيمان إيمان ابن الله الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لأجلي " ( غلاطية 20:2 ) 

    "وهو [ المسيح ] مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام " ( 2 كورنثوس 15:5 ) 



  صليب المسيح يحرر من اللعنة ( أي لكي ننال كل البركات الروحية )

"المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة " ( غلاطية 13:3 )



صليب المسيح يحرر من الأهواء والشهوات ( لكي نسلك بالروح القدس )

     " ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" ( غلاطية 24:5 )


صليب المسيح يحرر من مبادئ العالم الشرير 

     "وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم " ( غلاطية 14:6 )


----------



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

صليب المسيح يحرر من عبودية إبليس ( لكي نحيا حرية مجد أولاد الله )

     "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس" ( عبرانيين 14:2 ) ، " فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقية تكونون أحراراً" ( إنجيل يوحنا 36:8 )



صليب المسيح يحرر من الخوف ( خوف الموت ) 

    "ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية"                 ( عبرانيين15:2 ) 

    " فلما رايته سقطت عند رجليه كميّتٍ فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلاً: لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر والحي وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حيّ إلى أبد الآبدين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت"            ( رؤيا يوحنا 17:1 ،18 ) 

   "… مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل"         (2 تيموثاوس 10:1)


صليب المسيح محا الصك ( صك المديونية بالفرائض )

     "إذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمراً إياه في الصليب" ( كولوسي 14:2 ) 




صليب المسيح صالحنا مع الله 

    "وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه …. " ( كولوسي 20:1 ) 



صليب المسيح أبطل جسد الخطية ( الخطية الساكنة فينا )( تحرير من عبودية الخطية )

     "عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد للخطية" ( رومية 6:6 )



صليب المسيح  يجذب الخطاة 

      "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليّ الجميع.قال هذا مشيراً إلى أيّة ميتةٍ كان مزمعاً أن يموت" ( يوحنا 32:12 ،33 )


الصليب هو أساس كرازتنا 

      " ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوباً لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة"                     (1 كورنثوس 23:1 )

      "لأني لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً "                  (1 كورنثوس 2:2 )

      "أيها الغلاطيون الأغبياء من رقاكم حتى لا تذعنوا للحق أنتم الذين أمام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوباً " ( غلاطية 1:3 )




فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله  

   (1 كورنثوس 18:1 )


----------



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

س2 : انتم تقولو ان المسيح مات من اجلكم لكي يكفر خطيأت ابونا ادم , طيب شنو دخل ذنوب الاباء في الابناء ؟ هل الذنوب تورث ؟



- جاء فى حديث للبخارى ( الجزء الثالث ص 152 )" أن موسى النبى قال يا آدم أنت أبونا خيبتنا و أخرجتنا من الجنة "
2- جاء فى اليواقيت و الجواهر ص 144 " أن الله أخذ على ذرية أدم العهد و هم بعد فى ظهره " كقول القرآن " و اذ أخذ ربك من بنى آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم و أشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم . قالوا بلى شهدنا . ان تقولوا يوم القيامة ان كنا عن هذا غافلين . أو تقولوا أنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل و كنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون " ( سورة الأعراف 171، 172 )
و قد روى فى الأحاديث أن النبى قال : أخذ الله الميثاق من ظهر أدم .. فأخرج من صلبه كل ذرية درها فنثرهم بين يديه كالذر ثم كلمهم قبلا و قال ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة أنا كنا عن هذا غافلين .
و عن ابن عباس قال أيضاً : أن أول ما أهبط الله آدم إلى الأرض أهبطه بدهناء أرض الهند فمسح ظهره فأخرج منه كل نسمة هو بارئها إلى يوم القيامة بنعمان الذى وراء عرفه فكلمهم الله و أنطقهم و أخذ منهم الميثاق أن يعبدوا و لا يشركوا به شيئاً بعد أن ركب فيهم عقولاً و تكفل لهم بالارزاق و كتب آجالهم و مصائبهم و غيرها ثم أعادهم فى صلبه فلن تقوم الساعة حتى يولد كل من أعطى الميثاق يومئذ. و قال محمد : أخذوا من ظهره كما يؤخذ بالمشط من الشعر و أخذ عليهم العهد .
و هذا يعنى أن خطية أدم قد أمتدت إلى نسله المأخوذ منه .
و هناك حديث أخر شهير : 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد بن حميد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو نعيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام بن سعد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن أسلم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لما خلق الله ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏مسح ظهره فسقط من ظهره كل نسمة هو خالقها من ذريته إلى يوم القيامة وجعل بين عيني كل إنسان منهم ‏ ‏وبيصا ‏ ‏من نور ثم عرضهم على ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فقال أي رب من هؤلاء قال هؤلاء ذريتك فرأى رجلا منهم فأعجبه ‏ ‏وبيص ‏ ‏ما بين عينيه فقال أي رب من هذا فقال هذا رجل من آخر الأمم من ذريتك يقال له ‏ ‏داود ‏ ‏فقال رب كم جعلت عمره قال ستين سنة قال أي رب زده من عمري أربعين سنة فلما قضي عمر ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏جاءه ملك الموت فقال أولم يبق من عمري أربعون سنة قال أولم تعطها ابنك ‏ ‏داود ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏فجحد ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فجحدت ‏ ‏ذريته ونسي ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فنسيت ذريته وخطئ ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فخطئت ذريته ‏ . قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح ‏ ‏وقد روي من غير وجه عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم 
سنن الترمذي .. كتاب تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله .. باب و من سورة الأعراف - أضغط هنا - اقرأ الحديث من المواقع الإسلامية .

و قد قال الشيخ المرحوم متولى الشعراوى : [ إن المعتزلة زعموا أن معنى الآية المتقدمة هو أنه أخذ بعضهم من ظهر بعض بالتناسل فى الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة و أنه ليس هناك أخذ عهد ولا ميثاق حقيقى و أن المراد بالعهد و الميثاق هو ارسال الرسل . ولا يخفى ما فى هذا المذهب من الخطأ و الغلط و كيف يصح للمعتزلة هذا القول و معظم الأعتقاد فى أثبات الحشر و النشر مبنى على هذه المسألة و الذى يظهر لى أنهم أنما أنكروا ذلك فراراً من غموض مسائل هذا البحث و دقة معانيه، فرضوا بالجهل عوضاً عن العلم و الحق أن الله تعالى أخذ عليهم العهد فى ظهر آدم حقيقة لانه على كل شئ قدير ] .
و القرآن يعلن صريحاً خطية آدم فقد جاء فى سوره (طه) : "وعصى آدم ربه فغوى" قال المفسرون عصى ربه بالأكل من الشجرة .
و قال البيضاوى : فضل عن المطلوب و خاب حيث طلب الخلد بأكل الشجرة أو عن المأمور به، أو عن الرشد حيث أغتر بقول العدو . و قرر علماء الإسلام أن العصيان من الكبائر بدليل قوله : "و من يعصى الله و رسوله و يتعد حدوده يدخله ناراً خالداً فيها و له عذاب مبين" (سورة النساء)
و ورد فى سوره طه قوله "فتاب عليه" و التوبة لا تكون الا عن ذنب لانها الندم على المعصية . ( و فى سورة البقرة ) قوله : "و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين" . و فى (سوره الأعراف) قال : "قالا ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا و ان لم تغفر لنا و ترحمنا لنكون من الخاسرين" و فى سوره البقرة قوله : "فاز لهما الشيطان فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه" .
و ورد فى سوره الأعراف : "هو الذى خلقكم من نفس واحدة و جعل منها زوجاً ليسكن إليها فلما تغشاها حملت حملاً خفيفاً فمرت به فلما أثقلت دعوا الله ربها لئن أتيتنا صالحاً لنكون من الشاكرين"
قال المفسرون لما هبط آدم و حواء إلى الأرض ألقت الشهوة فى نفس أدم فأصاب حواء فحملت من ساعتها فلما ثقل الحمل و كبر الولد أتاها أبليس. و قال البيضاوى أتاها فى صورة رجل فقال لها ما الذى فى بطنك قالت ما أدرى، قال أخاف أن تكون بهيمة أو كلباً أو خنزيراً، قالت أنى أخاف بعض ذلك، قال و ما يدريك من أين يخرج أمن دبرك أم من فيك أو يشق بطنك فيقتلك .. فخافت حواء من ذلك و ذكرته لآدم فلم يزالا فى غم ثم عاد إليهما أبليس فقال لهما أنى من الله بمنزلة فان دعوت الله أن يجعله خلقاً سوياً مثلك و يسهل عليك خروجه تسميه عبد الحارث و كان إسم أبليس فى الملائكة الحارث. فذكرت حواء ذلك لآدم فعاودها إبليس فلم يزل بهما حتى غرهما فلما ولدت سمياه عبد الحارث . إنتهى .
و قال ابن عباس لما ولدا ولد أتاه إبليس فقال لهما انى أنصح لكما فى شأن ولدك هذا تسميه عبد الحارث و كان قبلاً يسمى أولاده عبد الله و عبد الرحمن. فقال آدم أعوذ بالله من طاعتك انى أطعتك فى أكل الشجرة فأخرجتنى من الجنة فلن أطيعك، فمات ولده ثم ولد له بعد ذلك ولد آخر . فقال أطعنى و إلا مات كما مات الأول فعصاه فمات ولده ، فقال لا أزال حتى أقتلهم حتى تسميه عبد الحارث فأطاعه. إنتهى .
فوراثة الجنس البشرى لخطية آدم بصفته رأسهم الطبيعى و نائبهم الشرعى واضحة أيضاً فى سورة البقرة إذ قيل : وقلنا يا آدم اسكن انت و زوجتك فى الجنة و كلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنا فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه . و قلنا أهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم فى الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم . قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً فاما يأتيكم من عندى هدى فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليه ولا هم يحزنون .
فالمتآمل فى هذه الكلمات يجد أن خطاب الله لآدم و حواء قبل السقوط فى الغواية كان بصيغة المفرد عند الكلام مع كل منهما على حدته كقوله . اسكن أنت و زوجك و بصيغة المثنى عند الكلام مع كليهما كقوله : كلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا .. فتكونا .. فأزلهما .. فآخرجهما مما كانا فيه .
و لكن بعد السقوط تغيرت الصيغة و تحولت إلى الجمع فقال و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم .. قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً فاما يأتينكم .. فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .
صيغة الجمـــع :
فلماذا صيغة الجمع هذه ؟ أليست دليلاً على أن الخطاب أصبح موجهـاً إلى النسل جميعه الذى صار شريكاً و وارثاً لكل النتائج التى ترتبت على سقوط آدم فى الخطية بصفته نائبهم الشرعى و رأسهم الطبيعى كما ثبت ذلك من الاحاديث و أقوال المفسرين التى أوردناها هنا .
ولا يمكن لقائل أن يقول بأن الله تعالى بقوله أهبطوا كان يخاطب أدم بلغة التعظيم لأنه لا يعقل ان الاله الأعظم يخاطب خليقته و صنعة يده بالتعظيم لأن الذى يخاطب غيره بالتعظيم اما يكون صغيراً يخاطب من هو أعظم منه أو عظيماً يخاطب نظيره فلا آدم فى تلك الساعة كان نظير الله ولا الله كان أصغر شأناً من أدم حتى أنه تعالى يخاطب أدم بلغة التعظيم .
و إذا جاز أن يخاطب الله خلائقة بلغة التعظيم، فذلك الموقف الذى يخاطب فيه الله آدم لا توافقه لغة التعظيم لآن آدم فى هذه اللحظة كان خاطئاً متعدياً، فهل يليق بقداسة الله و نزاهته و عدله أن يخطاب الخاطئ العاصى بلغة التعظيم كأنه يعظم الجريمة و مقترفها ؟
الدليل على الخطية الموروثة :
و الدليل على أن خطية آدم و نتائجها قد توارثها البشر هو ما نشاهده الآن فى سلوك البشر إذ تدنسوا بالفجور و تلوثوا بالشر و ها تاريخ العالم مملوء بـ أثم و شر و زنا و فسوق و خبث و طمع و كراهية و مكر و قتل و سرقة و غيرها من الصفات التى لم يقترفها أبو البشر "آدم" و لم يكن نسله ليقترفها لو لم تدخل هذه الخطية للجنس البشرى .. فهذه الخطية هى عبارة عن عصيان لأوامر الله و أتباع الرغبة و الشهوة و النفس التى سيرها الشيطان بعدما أستمع له الأنسان .. و الواقع أن العقاب الذى حل على آدم حل على بقية الجنس البشرى كدليل على أشتراكهم فى الخطية ..
1- كما أن آدم طُرد من الجنة و حكم عليه بأن يأكل بعرق جبينه، ها هم أولاده يأكلون بعرق جبينهم حتى اليوم
2- كما أن حواء حُكم عليها بأن تعانى من الآم الحمل ، فبناتنا حتى اليوم يقاسوا أوجاع الحمل
3- كما حُكم على آدم من التراب و إلى التراب يعود، فإلى اليوم يموت أولاده و يدفنون فى التراب 
4- كذلك آدم بعد الخطية أنفتحت عينه على الشهوة و أحس بأنه عريان ، و لم يعد كأخ لحواء و عرفوا الجنس .. هذا موجود حتى اليوم . وهذا لم يتواجد قبل الخطية .
و لهاذا فالكل مشترك فى خطية آدم .. لآن الكل يخطئ ، فمن منا باراً لا يخطئ ؟


----------



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

ان كان عيسى عليه السلام هو الله فهل يحتاج الى ان يتنزل الى مستوى البشر لكي يكفر عن خطيئت ادم , الا يستطيع ان يعفو عنه و يكفر خطيئته ؟ الليس ادم عصى الله اذا فالله يستطيع ان يعفو عنه , اذا كان ادم لا يستطيع ان يكفر خطيئته بنفسه , فمن يكفر خطايا كل هؤلاء البشر ؟ 



لقد قال الله لأدم يوما من تأكل من هذه الشجرة موتا تموت 


الليس ادم عصى الله اذا فالله يستطيع ان يعفو عنه 


و اين كلمه الله حينها التى قالها لأدم



اذا كان ادم لا يستطيع ان يكفر خطيئته بنفسه , فمن يكفر خطايا كل هؤلاء البشر ؟ 


الله هو الوحيد القادر


----------



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

1 ما هو الملكوت ؟

 بكل بساطة، الملكوت أو المملكة هي المكان الذي يحكم فيه الملك. لكي تكون المملكة عاملة و فاعلة بشكل صحي و صحيح فهى تحتاج لشيئين، أولاً تحتاج إلى ملك هو صاحب السلطة العليا وكلمته هي الكلمة الأخيرة. و ثانياً مجموعة سعيدة من الناس الرائعين و الراضين بالخصوع لمشيئة هذا الملك.

ملكوت الله قد أعد من قبل أن توجد الخليقة، وقبل أن توجد السماوات و الأرض و البشر بزمن طويل. الكنيسة هي فقط جزء منه. انها واحد من مملكتين كل منهما لديها حاكم و مواطنين، ولكن وحدها مملكة الله دعيت "الأخبار السارة" و وحدها التي لا يمكن أن تتقلقل و تتزعزع. لديها مفاتيح و أسرار و كنوز و التي يمكن أن نكتشفها، في الحقيقة بعض الناس يبيعون كل ما يملكون في سبيل أن يربحوا ما في ملكوت السماوات. هذا الملكوت ليس في هذا العالم و لكنه أبدي و غير مرئي لغاية الوقت الذي يولد فيه الإنسان من جديد، عندئذ يصبح من السهل رؤيته و سبر أغواره و اكتشافه.

 متى 34:25 – مرقس 11: 10 – مرقس15: 43 – لوقا 8: 1 – عبرانين 12: 28 – متى16: 19 – يوحنا 18: 36 – متى 13: 52 – متى 13: 44 –45 – لوقا 17: 20 – 21 – يوحنا3: 3.

2-      من الذي يوجد في ملكوت الله؟

الملك يسوع المسيح

يسوع بشر بالملكوت في كل وقت خدمته على الأرض و قال أن الناس يجب أن يتوبوا و يرجعوا اليه. مرة علم يسوع تلاميذه عن الملكوت لمدة أربعين يوماُ. لذا لابد و أن يكون الملكوت مهماً جداً ليكون هناك الكثير من الحديث عنه لمدة أربعين يوماً. نحن نعلم بالتأكيد أن الملكوت تأسس بثمن غال تتطلب بذل جسد و دم الرب يسوع المسيح.

لوقا 4: 43 – متى3: 2 – متى4: 17 – أعمال الرسل1: 3 – يوحنا18: 26 – لوقا 22: 30

لمن ينتمي ملكوت الله؟

إنه ينتمي الى الله الآب و من ثم للفقراء بالروح و أيضاً للفقراء المعدمين اللذين تبعوا يسوع. إنه ينتمي للمضطهدين و للأطفال و للناس المشردين من الشوارع. في بعض الأحيان يحتاج الناس إلى رحله طويله لكي يصلوا الى نقطة الدخول الى ملكوت الله، و في أحيان أخرى بعض الناس يفضلون عدم الزواج لكي يكونوا أكثر فاعلية في خدمة ملكوت الله. الناس يمكن أن يكونوا متحمسين كثيراً للدخول.

في ملكوت الله يمكن أن تكون "الأصغر" أو "الأعظم". المكانة تحدد على أساس الطاعة وكونك مثلاً للآخرين. "الأصغر" بين التلاميذ قيل له أنه أعظم من أي من أبطال الإيمان في العهد القديم. بكل أسف بعض الناس سيلقون خارجاً لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بيسوع و بعض اللذين هم اليوم نعتقد أنهم "أولين" سيكونون "آخرين" و اللذين هم آخرين يمكن أن يكونوا "أولين".

لوقا11: 2 – متى 5: 3 – متى 10:5 – متى 18: 4 – متى21: 31 – متى 25: 14 – متى19: 12 – متى18: 1-4 متى5: 19 – متى8: 12 – لوقا7: 28.

3- أين يمكن أن ترى ملكوت الله؟

التلاميذ رأوا مدخل الملكوت و هذا المدخل يقرب كلما وجدت غفراناً من كل القلب، أو سلطة لجلب النظام و السلام و الحياة الكريمة و الفرح و المساواة مع تغير في الأفكار لكي تفعل مشيئة الله. ملكوت الله يسود في المكان الذي يقوم فيه شعب الله بإظهاره أمام الآخرين، ككهنة مترقبين بانتباه رجوع الملك. في ملكوته هناك مؤنة مدبرة للناس الجائعين و العريانين و العطشانين و المرضى و المسجونين.

متى18: 23 – لوقا 12: 32 – 34 – متى 25: 1 – متى 25: 35

كيف يمكنك الدخول إلى الملكوت؟

لا يمكنك أبداً شراء الدخول إلى الملكوت بالمال. فقط من خلال النعمة و محبة الله وعمل يسوع الذي أكمل على الصليب تستطيع الدخول. أنت تدخل بفضل دعوات الله و صلاحه و بصنعك لمشيئة الله و بثقتك في الله كطفل صغير و بتواضع قلبك. أنت تدخل إلى الملكوت و تبقى في الداخل بواسطة قبول ثياب البر التي يعطيها الله لك و بواسطة قطع كل أعمال الشر من حياتك و بولادتك الروحية الجديدة و باحتمالك الكثير من المشقات و استعدادك للإهتمام حتى بأضعف الناس. مرقس 10: 23 – لوقا18: 24 – كولوسي1: 12 –13 1تسالونيكي2: 12 – متى5: 20 – متى7: 21 – متى18: 3-4 متى22: 12 – مرقس9: 47 – يوحنا3: 5 – أعمال الرسل 14: 22 – متى 25: 34 - 40.

4- ما العمل الذي تعمله في الملكوت ؟

أشخاص الملكوت يصلّون من أجل مجيء الملكوت و يطلبون سلطان ملكوت الله في حياتهم أولاً. العمل المطلوب هو تضحية بالنيابة عن الملكوت، و طرد الشياطين و الأمراض، و وعظ الأخبار السارة في كل الأمم، و الثقة بالله و ليس بتدبيرات المجهود الإنساني، بينما تستعمل مال الملك بالطريقة الصحيحة، وتبذل  جهد أكبر لمقاومة كل الإنقسامات الهدامة، و مقاومة الفتور في الدين وعدم الإيمان، و الجهد الأكبر هو في عدم النظر إلى الخلف و العودة إلى الماضي أبداً.

متى6: 10- متى6: 33 – لوقا18: 29 – متى 12: 28 – متى10: 7-8 – لوقا9: 2 – أعمال الرسل 8: 12 – أعمال الرسل 19: 8 – لوقا12: 31 – متى12: 25 – متى 23: 13 – لوقا10: 11 و 9: 62.

5- مصير الملكوت.

الملكوت يتقدم بقوة ومصيره النمو جانباً إلى جنب بالموازاة مع ممالك العالم، وسينفذ الى كل المجتمع الإنساني بدون مساعدة الإنسان ولكن بواسطة دعم الحياة التقوى الداخلية للمؤمن.

هناك علامات تشير إلى المجيء النهائي للملكوت وعودة يسوع كملك و إلى الأبد على الناس المقدسين و الأنقياء. ملكوته سيكون مكاناً للإحتقال و سيحطم كل الأعداء و يسلم الملكوت الى ابيه السماوي. سيكون هناك ممالك فرعية أقل مرتبة داخل الملكوت و لكن الشرير سوف لن يرث مكاناً لا الآن ولا في المستقبل.

متى11: 12 – متى 13: 24 – متى13: 31- متى 13: 33 – متى 24: 14 – متى24: 31 – متى25: 10 – لوقا13: 29 – 1كورنثوس15: 24 – 1كورنثوس6: 9 – غلاطية5: 21 – لوقا1: 33 – رؤيا11: 15 – 1كورنثوس15: 44.


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

طبعا رد الاخ الحبيب Messias بكل محبة رد شامل و مفصل, لكن خوفي يا اخ زاير ان تكون مثل منير الذي لا يحب الاحوبة المطولة, لذلك ارد عليك رد بسيط, و اذا ردت تعمق ارجع الى رد الاخ الحبيب Messias



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> س1 : لماذا تقبلون الصليب ؟ < الليس عندكم ان عيسى عليه السلام تعذب عليه و مات عليه و هي الاداة الي قتلته فلماذا تقدسونها > ؟


تقبيل الصليب ليس الا تعبير عن الشكر و ذكر صلب المسيح, فهي اشبه بكثير انكم عندما تقبلون القرأن, فهو ليس ناتج عن عبادة للصليب, و انما كما نعرف ان حب الرب تجلى على الصليب... انت تقول اننا نقدس الصليب, حبيبي زاير نحن لا نقدس الصليب, و لكن نحن نقدس المصلوب, لكن الصليب انما هو تذكارة لما فعل الرب... لا اكثر و لا اقل, فنحن نعبد المسيح و نقدسه ولا شئ غيره





> س2 : انتم تقولو ان المسيح مات من اجلكم لكي يكفر خطيأت ابونا ادم , طيب شنو دخل ذنوب الاباء في الابناء ؟ هل الذنوب تورث ؟


 
الخطيئة دخلت الى العالم بشخص, و خلص العالم من هذه الخطيئة بشخص اخر... يعني بصورة اوضح, ان الخطيئة دخلت عن طريق ادم, و خلص العالم من الخطيئة عن طريق المسيح, فبأدم دخلت الخطيئة الى العالم, اصبحت ملحقة بكل شخص




> س3: ان كان عيسى عليه السلام هو الله فهل يحتاج الى ان يتنزل الى مستوى البشر لكي يكفر عن خطيئت ادم , الا يستطيع ان يعفو عنه و يكفر خطيئته ؟ الليس ادم عصى الله اذا فالله يستطيع ان يعفو عنه , اذا كان ادم لا يستطيع ان يكفر خطيئته بنفسه , فمن يكفر خطايا كل هؤلاء البشر ؟


 
اولا المسيح لم ينزل الى مستوى البشر, انما هو تجسد, و التجسد لم يفقده شئيا...
انت بتقول ليش ما يعفي الله عن خطايا الاخرين: و للجواب نقول ان الله قدوس, اي انه لا يرضى على الخطيئة ابدا, و الله عادل, اي لا يمكن ان يغفر الخطيئة دون كفارة, و الله رحيم و كله محبة, لذلك خلصنا ب المسيح يسوع, الذي فيه وفى الشروط كلها, و المسيح كافي ان يكفر عن خاطايا كل البشر





> س4: في لوقا : 23 : 39 يقول :
> كان أحدهما معه و الآخر ضده فوعد الأول بمرافقته في الجنة .
> في احد الردود سمعت من احد الاخوة المسيحيين بأن لا جنة عندهم بل ملكوت , اذا ما تفسير هذي الكلمة ؟


رد عليك الاخ الحبيب بكل توضيح, فياريت حتى لو كنت ما تحب الردود المطولة, ان تأخذ مقتك و تقرأ الرد




> وكيف لنا نحن البشر ان نكون جزء من الخالق في داخله كما تقولون ؟


 
يا ريت لو توظح اكثر



> ونكتفي بهذا القدر :smile02
> 
> طبعا هناك المزيد و لكن ما نبي نثقل عليكم واجد
> 
> واهمية الاسئلة عندي هي كما في الترتيب


 
و نحن كذالك نكتفي بهذا القدر من الاجوبة و منتظرين اسألتك الاخرى


سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Zayer (28 نوفمبر 2005)

Messias 

اسف لاني ما راح اعلق على ردك الان  نضرا لطوله 

ولكن ان شاء الله راح اقراه كله في وقت لاحق ( بعد الامتحانات ) مع العلم اني قريت جزء 

والان نأتي الى My Rock 



> تقبيل الصليب ليس الا تعبير عن الشكر و ذكر صلب المسيح, فهي اشبه بكثير انكم عندما تقبلون القرأن, فهو ليس ناتج عن عبادة للصليب, و انما كما نعرف ان حب الرب تجلى على الصليب... انت تقول اننا نقدس الصليب, حبيبي زاير نحن لا نقدس الصليب, و لكن نحن نقدس المصلوب, لكن الصليب انما هو تذكارة لما فعل الرب... لا اكثر و لا اقل, فنحن نعبد المسيح و نقدسه ولا شئ غيره



ok فهمت ولا حاجة للتعليق  في هذي النقطة 



> الخطيئة دخلت الى العالم بشخص, و خلص العالم من هذه الخطيئة بشخص اخر... يعني بصورة اوضح, ان الخطيئة دخلت عن طريق ادم, و خلص العالم من الخطيئة عن طريق المسيح, فبأدم دخلت الخطيئة الى العالم, اصبحت ملحقة بكل شخص



راح اعلق على هذي النقطة في رد الاخ Messias  المفصل 




> اولا المسيح لم ينزل الى مستوى البشر, انما هو تجسد, و التجسد لم يفقده شئيا...
> انت بتقول ليش ما يعفي الله عن خطايا الاخرين: و للجواب نقول ان الله قدوس, اي انه لا يرضى على الخطيئة ابدا, و الله عادل, اي لا يمكن ان يغفر الخطيئة دون كفارة, و الله رحيم و كله محبة, لذلك خلصنا ب المسيح يسوع, الذي فيه وفى الشروط كلها, و المسيح كافي ان يكفر عن خاطايا كل البشر



نعم الله عادل وهو لا يظلم احد  و لا تنسى ان الله غفور رحيم واذا كان لا يغفر الخطيئة اذا فكلنا هالكون 

واذا قلنا ان الله لا يغفر الخطيئة الا بالكفارة اذا الا يستطيع ادم ان يكفر عن خطيئته بنفسه ؟ 

واذا قلنا ان المسيح كفر كل خطايا البشر السابقة و الاتية  اذا  فقد نجونا جميعنا و لو تسوو الي تسوو ما راح يضر شئ 

اليس المسيح كفر جميع الخطايا ؟  

وسوف اطرح سؤال على هذي النقطة 



> رد عليك الاخ الحبيب بكل توضيح, فياريت حتى لو كنت ما تحب الردود المطولة, ان تأخذ مقتك و تقرأ الرد


اوكي سوف اقراه و اعلق عليه لاحقا 



> يا ريت لو توظح اكثر



ما ادري اذا انا فهمت رد الاخ فريد فهم خطا لو كيف هذا هو رده 


> اولا :
> ليس لنا جنة كما ادعيت
> بل ملكوت
> وهذا الملكوت نكون في حضرة الله
> ...





> و نحن كذالك نكتفي بهذا القدر من الاجوبة و منتظرين اسألتك الاخرى



شكرا و ان شاء الله راح اطرح المزيد من الاسئلة بعد الانتهاء من قراءات جميع الردود


----------



## استفانوس (28 نوفمبر 2005)

لم توضح ماذا فهمت من كلامي


----------



## Zayer (29 نوفمبر 2005)

> لم توضح ماذا فهمت من كلامي



الي فهمته من كلامك و طرحت عليه هذا السؤال  



> وكيف لنا نحن البشر ان نكون جزء من الخالق في داخله كما تقولون ؟


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> Messias
> 
> 
> نعم الله عادل وهو لا يظلم احد و لا تنسى ان الله غفور رحيم واذا كان لا يغفر الخطيئة اذا فكلنا هالكون
> ...


 
ردنا على ان المسيح غفر خطيئة ادم ام لا: المسيح غفر كل الخطايا لكن فقط الي يؤمن به ينال الخلاص و غفران الخطايا, وادم امن بفداء الله حسبما هو مذكرو في العهد القديم, لذلك فهو يستحق الغفارة مادامه امن...


----------



## Zayer (29 نوفمبر 2005)

> ردنا على ان المسيح غفر خطيئة ادم ام لا: المسيح غفر كل الخطايا لكن فقط الي يؤمن به ينال الخلاص و غفران الخطايا, وادم امن بفداء الله حسبما هو مذكرو في العهد القديم, لذلك فهو يستحق الغفارة مادامه امن...



يعني اذا شخص امن باليسوع و هو يفعل المعاصي  فهي لا تحسب عليه ؟  ما دام انه مؤمن باليسوع  اذا فلا تضر المعصية ؟


----------



## استفانوس (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب زائر
اولا استهل كلامي معك بالترحيب
واصلي بان تكون بالف خير
ان من قبل الرب يسوع المسيح رب واعطى قلبه وفكره للروح القدس
يبدأالروح القدس بالتغير 
فتصبح حياته منيرة 
فلا يتعمد المعاصي ابدا لان روح الله سكن فيه
عليه ان يهرب من الشهوات الشبابية
ويقصد خدمة الله في حياته*


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يعني اذا شخص امن باليسوع و هو يفعل المعاصي فهي لا تحسب عليه ؟ ما دام انه مؤمن باليسوع اذا فلا تضر المعصية ؟


 
ليس عندي تعليق اكثر من كلام الاخ الحبيب فريد, لكن المسيح بيقول انه واقف على الباب و يقرع, فهو بقرع على قلب كل شخص, الي يفتح له قلبه و يقبله كرب و سيد بيغيير فيه, و مستحيل لشخص مؤمن ايمان حقيق ان يكون غير امين الى هذه الدرحة, فاين الايمان في هذا؟


----------



## Zayer (13 ديسمبر 2005)

اوكي سؤال جديد 

1- الان المسيح من هو ؟  هل هو الله ؟  هل هو ابن الله ؟ هل هو نبي الله  ؟ 

هل هو ثلاثة في واحد ؟  اثنين في واحد ؟  هل هو جسد + روح و هذي الروح هي الله ؟ 


لاني من خلال هذا المنتدى شفت اكثر من حاجة الى تعريف المسيح 

مرة تقولو انه هو الله و مرة تقولو ابن الله و مرة تقولو نبي الله و مرة تقولو انه ثلاثة في واحد و مرة ومرة 
هذي كلها جايبنها من هذا المنتدى واذا تبو ابحث عن الردود الي انكتبت فيها هذي الاشياء حاضر


----------



## الداعيه1 (13 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضي فريدك يا زاير لو سمحت
لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اوكي سؤال جديد
> 
> 1- الان المسيح من هو ؟ هل هو الله ؟ هل هو ابن الله ؟ هل هو نبي الله ؟


 
المسيح هو الله ذاته وهو اقنوم الابن و قد اوضحنا ما معنى الابن مرارا و تكرارا فالرجاء اذا ما كنت فاهم قصدنا راجع المواضع الاخرى



> هل هو ثلاثة في واحد ؟ اثنين في واحد ؟ هل هو جسد + روح و هذي الروح هي الله ؟


نحن لا نقول ثلاثة في واحد, بل واحد في واحد و اوضحنا ايش معنى الاقنوم و ايش معنى اب و ابن و روح قدس




> لاني من خلال هذا المنتدى شفت اكثر من حاجة الى تعريف المسيح


 
رجاء محبة لا تحاول بان تصفنا بالمتذبذبين بصورة غير مباشرة, هات المواضيع الي نقول فيها ان المسيح هو نبي الله؟


----------



## استفانوس (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي زائر
لقد شرحنا لك هذا الامر اكثر من مرة
وارجو منك اعطي لنفسك يوم واحد وراجع كل المشاركات
وبعدها اسال 
ونحن بعون الرب نجيب
ليس  كلام مثل اجوبتك
بل حقائق وادلة وبراهين
والرب معك*


----------



## Muneer (13 ديسمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *اخي زائر
> لقد شرحنا لك هذا الامر اكثر من مرة
> وارجو منك اعطي لنفسك يوم واحد وراجع كل المشاركات
> وبعدها اسال
> ...



*آسف على المداخلة اولاً ..

هل يمكنك اخي فريد ان ترينا أدلة  وبراهين عقلية على صحة التثليث..  بدون الرجوع الى النصوصو 

في الكتاب المقدس.  

أنتظر ردك ..

تحياتي للجميع 

سلااااااااااااام*


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*من القران والاحاديث لاينفع
ومع ذلك تكرم*


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقول*
فما هي الوحدانية ؟ 

الوحدانية اسم معنى من الواحد، والواحد كما يقول الشيخ ابن الطيب : هو موجود لا يوجد فيه غيره، من حيث هو ذلك الواحد . أو كما يقول ابن سينا : هو ما كان غير منقسم من الجهة التي قيل عنه إنه واحد 


وما هي خصائص هذا الواحد أو مميزاته ؟ 

لننظر إلى أي كائن من الكائنات، وليكن الإنسان مثلاً، ثم نسأل : أليس بواحد ؟ نعم هو واحد، لأنه لا يوجد فيه غيره من حيث هو ذلك الإنسان الواحد . لكن هل وحدانيته هي الوحدانية غير المركبة التي تساعدنا على إدراك شئ عن وحدانية الله ؟ الجواب : طبعاً كلا، لأن الإنسان مركب من روح ونفس وجسد، وجسده هذا مركب من عناصر وأجزاء . والله غير مركب 


ولذلك لندع الإنسان وكل الكائنات المركبة جانباً، ولنأخذ مليجراماً من أي عنصر من العناصر، وليكن الذهب النقي مثلاً . فهذه الكمية شئ واحد لأنه لا يوجد فيها غيرها من حيث هي هذا الشيء الواحد . فلنقسم هذه الكمية إذاً لملايين الأقسام، حتى يصبح كل قسم منها غير قابل للتجزئة، فماذا تكون النتيجة ؟ الجواب : إننا نحصل على ذرة . والكلمة المعروفة عندنا بالذرة، معناها في الأصل غير القابل للانقسام أو التجزئة، لأن الذرة لا يمكن تقسيمها إلى أجزاء أصغر منها، فالذرة إذاً هي أدق مثال يمكن أن نعرف به شيئاً عن الوحدانية غير القابلة للانقسام أو التجزئة


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقول*
وما مميزات وحدانية الذرة ؟ 

إنها كما يقول العلماء مركبة من بروتونات ونيوترونات تدور حولها إلكترونات، أو بتعبير آخر قائمة بمميزات تنشأ بسببها نِسَب أو علاقات بينها وبين ذاتها . ولذلك فإن وحدانيتها ليست أيضاً وحدانية محضة، أو وحدانية غير مركبة 


مما تقدم يتبين لنا أن الوحدانية غير المركبة ليس لها وجود في العالم المادي على الإطلاق، وأن كل وحدانية، حتى وإن كانت غير قابلة للتجزئة تقوم بمميزات تنشأ بسببها نِسَب أو علاقات بينها وبين ذاتها . وقد شهد بهذه الحقيقة الكثير من الفلاسفة . فقال فنت : الوحدة الجوهرية في كل موجود تتألف من ذرة وإرادة معاً 

وقال أرسطو : كل موجود تحده عشر مقولات، هي الجوهر والكمية والكيفية والإضافة والمكان والزمان والموضع والملك والفعل والانفعال 

وقال غيره : لكل موجود ثلاث نسب، هي الذات والصورة والقوة، أو الجوهر والشكل والنتيجة 

وليست النسب أو العلاقات قاصرة على الكائنات المادية، بل إنها توجد أيضاً في الكائنات الروحية، لأننا إذا تأملنا النفس مثلاً وجدنا أنها تشتمل على مميزات أو ملكات خاصة، وهذه تنشأ بسببها علاقات بين النفس وذاتها، وهذه العلاقات هي التي تكون شخصية النفس التي تميزها عن غيرها من النفوس 


ومع ذلك فإننا لا ننكر أن هناك وحدانية ليست قائمة بمميزات، وليست بينها وبين ذاتها نسب أو علاقات، وهذه الوحدانية هي وحدانية النقطة الهندسية . لكن هذه النقطة كما نعلم، ليست حقيقية بل وهمية . وإن اتصفت بصفات، فإنها لا تتصف إلا بالصفات السلبية، الأمر الذي ينم عن عدم وجود كيان حقيقي لها . ولذلك لا يصح اتخاذ وحدانيتها وسيلة لإدراك شيء عن وحدانية الله، أو أية وحدانية حقيقية في الوجود


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقول*
درجات الوحدانية الحقيقية


إن قيام الوحدانية بمميزات تنشأ بسببها بينها وبين ذاتها نسب أو علاقات، هو الشرط الأساسي لحقيقة وجودها، أو بالحري لصدق وحدانيتها 


وقد شهد الفلاسفة أن لكل كائن مميزات تبينه وتفصله عن غيره من الكائنات، وأنه كلما سمت هذه المميزات كان الكائن أقرب إلى الكمال وأقدر على الوجود 

فقال جون سكوت : بقدر ما يحوز الكائن من المميزات التي تعينه وتفصله عن غيره يشغل درجة عليا أو دنيا فوق سلم الوجود . فالكائن الأكثر فوزاً بعوامل التعين هو الأعمق في الأحقية، وبالتالي هو الأقرب إلى الكمال 

وقال ديكارت : كلما كانت طبيعة الشيء حاصلة على حقيقة أعظم، كان أقدر على الوجود  

وقال ليبنتز : "كلما كان إدراك الذرة واضحاً وتصويرها للكون دقيقاً كانت أكثر حيوية وأعظم نشاطاً . ويزداد هذا الإدراك قوة ووضوحاً كلما صعدنا إلى الإنسان 

وقال رينوفييه : إذا ظهرت الحرية في كائن ما، فإنه يصل بفضل ما فيه من هذه الحرية لدرجة راقية من الوجود الذاتي . فما كان من قبل يمكن تمييزه عن غيره فحسب، يصبح الآن منفصلاً ومستقلاً . وما كان بالأمس نفساً فحسب، يصبح اليوم فرداً . وأرقى أنواع الفردية، هو الإنسان أو الشخصية الإنسانية، لأنه يتميز بمميزات عقلية وروحية، قلما يتحد معه غيره فيها 


مما تقدم يتبين لنا أن لكل وحدانية حقيقية مميزات تعينها، وأن أرقى أنواع المميزات هي العقلية والروحية . وهذه المميزات لا توجد إلا في أرقى الكائنات وأسماها


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقول*
آراء الفلاسفة عن الوحدانية الحقيقية 

فلاسفة اليونان 


قال هيرقليطس : الواحد ليس إلا كثرة توحدت، والكثرة ليست إلا واحداً تكثر 

وقال ديمقريطس : الجوهر الفرد لا يمكن أن يكون وحدة بمعنى الكلمة، وإن الكثرة تقوم في وحدات لا مادية (روحية) وهي محكمة، ووجودية في نفس الوقت 

والجوهر الفرد هو الذي لا يتميز بميزة تدل على أن له كياناً حقيقياً، فهو والنقطة الهندسية سواء من هذه الناحية . ولذلك لا يصح أن يقال عن الله إنه "الجوهر الفرد" لأن "الله" مع وحدانيته وعدم وجود أي تركيب فيه، له مميزات تدل على أن له تعيناً أو كياناً خاصاً . وإذا كان لابد من اسم يسمى به الله كجوهر، فمن الممكن أن يسمى الجوهر الحقيقي 


وكان أفلاطون يحمل على القائلين بالوحدة المطلقة فقال : إذا كانت الكثرة تقتضي الوحدة، فالوحدة بدورها تقتضي الكثرة . لأننا إذا قلنا عن الماهيات إنها وحدة ثابتة، ولم نضف إليها شيئاً من الكثرة، فإننا نسلبها الحياة والحركة 


وقال أرسطو : لا يُستثني من الكائنات إلا الجوهر الفرد" أي أن الجوهر الفرد لا يُعتبر كائناً من الكائنات الحقيقية، لأنه لا يتميز بميزة تدل على أن له كياناً خاصاً. وقال أيضاً : "إن شيئاً واحداً بعينه، يمكن تماماً أن يكون واحداً وكثيراُ" أي لا يمكن الفصل بين الوحدة والكثرة فيه 

فلاسفة اليهود 


يستنتج من أقوال فيلون وموسى بن ميمون وغيرهما من فلاسفة اليهود، أن كل وحدانية (مهما كانت دقتها) لها صفات خاصة، واتصاف الوحدانية بصفات خاصة هو شمولها على كثرة من نوع ما 

فلاسفة المسيحيين 


قال هيجل : ليس الكثير والواحد طرفين متناقضين كما يُرى، بل هما وجهان لحقيقة واحدة يلتقيان في نهاية الأمر، لو أنك سموت بتفكيرك إلى مرتبة فوق المستوى الضيق المعهود . فالكمية في معناها الصحيح هي كثير في واحد وواحد في كثير، ومن الخطأ أن تحاول التفريق بين هذين الوجهين . فلن تجد واحداً لا يتكون من وحدات كثيرة، ولن تجد وحدات لا تأتلف في واحد . ولو حاولت ذلك، لكنت كمن يريد أن يظفر بعصا لها طرف واحد 


وقال هبهوس : لا غنى للوحدة عن كثرتها . ولا غنى للكثرة عن وحدتها 

وقال ليبنتز : الوحدة ليست خالية أو مجردة، وإلا ما تميزت عن غيرها 

وقال بربراند : كل كلمة في الوجود تدل على شيء كلي أو جامع 

وقال رسل : لا يتعارض مذهب الوحدة مع مذهب الكثرة، فإن الوحدة هي وحدة في الكيف، على حين أن الكثرة هي كثرة في الجوهر 

الفلاسفة المسلمين 


قال ابن سينا : "لا وجود للجوهر الفرد" . وقال أيضاً : الجوهر النفيس (أي الجوهر الحقيقي) مكون من هيولي وصورة 

وقال غيره : قيام الشيء بذاته لا بد له من جزئين أو ثلاثة أجراء، أو ثمانية أجزاء 

وقال الإمام محمد عبده : الجوهر الفرد الذي لا يقبل القسمة فعلاً ولا عقلاً ولا وهماً، لا حقيقة له" . ومعنى ذلك أن كل جوهر حقيقي قائم بكثرة بأي وجه من الوجوه


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقول*
الوحدانية اللائقة بالله، أو الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة 


انتهينا إلى أن كل وحدانية، مادية كانت أو روحية، تقوم بمميزات تنشأ بينها وبين ذاتها نسب أو علاقات، وأن هذه المميزات هي التي تبين حقيقة وحدانيتها . فإذا كان الله واحداً قائماً بذاته، ألا يكون أيضاً متميزاً بمميزات خاصة، تدل على حقيقة وحدانيته، وتنشأ أيضاً بسببها علاقات بينه وبين ذاته ؟ أو بتعبير أدق، ألا تكون ذاته عينها مع وحدانيتها وعدم وجود أي تركيب فيها، تتميز بمميزات خاصة، تنشأ بسببها علاقات بينها وبين نفسها ؟ 


الجواب : طبعاً نعم، لأن هذا هو ما يتوافق مع الحقيقة كل التوافق كما اتضح لنا، وكما سيتضح بأكثر تفصيل مما يلي


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*منقول*
الأدلة على أن وحدانية الله تتميز بمميزات خاصة 


لله تعيّن خاص . وكل كائن له تعيّن خاص له مميزات تبين حقيقته . فمن المؤكد أن تكون لله مميزات (أو بتعبير أدق، أن يكون هو بذاته متميزاً بمميزات) تبين حقيقته 


بما أن صفات الله لم تكن عاطلة أزلاً ثم صارت عاملة عندما خلق، بل كانت عاملة أزلاً قبل وجود أي كائن من الكائنات لأن هذا ما يتناسب مع ثباته وعدم تعرضه للتغير 


وبما أنه لا يُعقل أنه كان يمارس صفاته في الأزل مع غيره، لأنه لا شريك له . ولا يعقل أنه كان يمارسها مع جزء من ذاته لا تركيب فيه إذاً لا شك أنه كان يمارسها بينه وبين ذاته نفسها 


ولإيضاح ذلك نقول إن صفة العدالة مثلاً تدل (كما يقول أفلاطون) على التعادل، والتعادل في الكائن الفرد معناه التوافق والانسجام . ولذلك فأتصاف الله العدالة أزلاً يدل على وجود توافق أو انسجام بينه وبين ذاته . كما أن صفة المحبة تدل على وجود روابط طيبة بين اثنين على الأقل، أحدهما محب والآخر محبوب . ولذلك فاتصاف الله بالمحبة أزلاً، يدل على وجود علاقات خاصة بينه وبين ذاته . وهكذا الحال مع باقي الصفات 


لو فرضنا أن الله لم تكن له علاقة بينه وبين ذاته أزلاً، وقلنا إن له علاقة بالعالم لأنه خالقه والمعتنى به، لكانت النتيجة الحتمية لذلك أنه دخل في علاقة لم يكن لها أساس في ذاته أزلاً، فيكون قد تطور وتغير ! وبما أنه لا يتطور ولا يتغير، إذاً لا مفر من التسليم بأن له علاقة أزلية بينه وبين ذاته . وبما أن الأمر كذلك إذاً فهو يتميز بمميزات خاصة يمكن بسببها أن تنشأ هذه العلاقة كما ذكرنا آنفاً 


هذا وقد شهد كثير من الفلاسفة بوجود علاقات لله بينه وبين ذاته 

قال تيلور : الحياة الإلهية في جوهرها هي فعل اتصال بين الذات والذات أي أن بينها وبين نفسها علاقات 

وقال ليبنتز : "العلاقات التي ندركها بين الظواهر المختلفة في العالم الخارجي هي نتيجة لتدبير قديم يُطلق عليه الانسجام الأزلي" . ولا انسجام إلا إذا كانت هناك علاقات 

وقال محيي بن العربي : "الذات لو تعرَّت عن النِّسب ، لم تكن إلهاً" . وبما أن الله ذات إذاً فهو يتميز بنِسَب أو بتعبير آخر بعلاقات  

وقال أحد فلاسفة الفرس المسلمين : "الوحدانية الإلهية تتضمن نسب الوحدانية وعلاقاتها" . ووجود نسب أو علاقات في الوحدانية الإلهية دليل على أنها تتميز بمميزات خاصة، تنشأ بسببها هذه النسب أو العلاقات كما قلنا فيما سلف 


والآن بما أن الله مع وحدانيته وعدم وجود تركيب في ذاته يتميز بمميزات خاصة، إذاً فهذه المميزات لا يمكن أن تكون غير ذاته، لأنه لا شريك له . ولا يمكن أن تكون عناصر أو أجزاء في ذاته، بل أن تكون عين ذاته، لأنه لا تركيب فيه . ولا يمكن أن تكون مادية بل أن تكون روحية، لأنه لا أثر للمادة فيه . ولا يمكن أن تكون محدودة بأي نوع من الحدود، بل أن تكون منزهة عن الحدود، لأن ذاته لا يحدها حد . كما أن العلاقات الناشئة بسببها، لا يمكن أن تكون متوقفة على وجود الكائنات، بل أن تكون أولاً وقبل كل شيء بينه وبين ذاته نفسها أزلاً، لأنه كامل كل الكمال منذ الأزل الذي لا بدء له، ولا يكتسب شيئاً من الأشياء، ولا يتغير أو يتطور على الإطلاق 


ولا يُقصد بوحدانية الله الجامعة المانعة أن هناك آلهة مع الله، أو أن هناك تركيباً في ذاته، بل يُقصد بها أن ذاته الواحدة التي لا تركيب فيها على الإطلاق، هي بنفسها جامعة مانعة، أو شاملة مانعة، أو بتعبير آخر أنها تتميز بالمميزات الروحية اللائقة بكمالها، واستغنائها عن كل شيء غيرها، منذ الأزل . وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فليس في إسناد هذه الوحدانية إلى الله ما يُفهم منه أن له شريكا أو به تركيباً


----------



## Zayer (15 ديسمبر 2005)

> رجاء محبة لا تحاول بان تصفنا بالمتذبذبين بصورة غير مباشرة, هات المواضيع الي نقول فيها ان المسيح هو نبي الله؟



اوكي هذا احد الردود الي قلتو فيه انه عيسى عليه السلام نبي الله 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2830&postcount=3



> عشان الانسان اذا تربى على مفاهيم رح يضل عليها طول عمره<< لقد قلتيها بنفسك. بالضبط كما تربيتم انتم على كره المسيحيين وكل ما هو مسيحي لكن هناك فرق واضح وضوح الشمس بيننا يا اخت و هو اننا نحن المسيحين لا نأمن و لا نعترف بمحمد *الذي تتخذون منه نبياً * لذلك حق لنا ما لا يحق لكم - هو بالنسبة لنا لا وجود له اصلاً لا كنبي و لا غيره - اما انتم فكتابكم ذكر نبينا العظيم- المسيح عليه السلام- لذلك انتم مجبرون على احترامه و عدم المساس به شأنه عندكم شأن كل الانبياء و المرسلين. اتمنى ان تفهموا هذه الحقيقة الجليَه: محمد بالنسبة الينا لا شئ و لم يذكر في انجيلنا لذلك لا نعترف به ,هو بالنسبة لنا نكرة دجال ونحن نحاول ان نفهمكم ذلك لكنكم كما قلت تربيتم كما تربى اهلكم من قبلكم على دين دجال محتال فلا وجود لمحمد ولا الاسلام << هذا كله من صنع البشر لتضليلكم و كل من امن بالمدعو محمد - اسفة على قولي هذا لكن هذه هي الحقيقة شئتِ أم ابيتِ



واحب الرد على الاخ صاحب هذا الرد ان الفرق بينا و بينكم 

هو ان احنا نعبد ربنا و رب عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام  

وانتو تبعدو عيسى بن مريم  

هذا هو الفرق 




> المسيح هو الله ذاته وهو اقنوم الابن و قد اوضحنا ما معنى الابن مرارا و تكرارا فالرجاء اذا ما كنت فاهم قصدنا راجع المواضع الاخرى
> نحن لا نقول ثلاثة في واحد, بل واحد في واحد و اوضحنا ايش معنى الاقنوم و ايش معنى اب و ابن و روح قدس



يا ريت لو تعطوني شئ مختصر يقدر يفهمه اي شخص على طول وليس كلام مطول 

وانتو قلتو من قبل ان الله و الولد و روح القدس هم شئ واحد و له ثلاث خصائص  ( هذي الي مب فاهمها ) 


والى الان ما اعرف هو نبي لو إله عندكم لو الاثنين


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اوكي هذا احد الردود الي قلتو فيه انه عيسى عليه السلام نبي الله
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2830&postcount=3


 
اولا انت قلت انتم, يعني يجب ان يكون واحد ن المحاورين او على الاقل احد احد المشرفين, يعني بكل بساطة ممكن اعمل عضوية جديدة و ادخل فيها على اساس اني مسلم, و اقول ان محمد هو ليس بنبي, لا اعتقد انه اي احد يأخذ الرد هذا كحجة عليك!!

بعدين يمكن يكون قصد الكاتب حسب ما انا فهمته, ان يقول محمد هو لا شئ في الكتاب المقدس, اما المسيح فهو نبينا العظيم, و بكلا الحالتين لا يحق لك ان تأخذ رد اي عضو كحجة علينا!!






> والى الان ما اعرف هو نبي لو إله عندكم لو الاثنين


 
الرد موجود سطرين لفوق


----------



## Muneer (15 ديسمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *منقول*
> وما مميزات وحدانية الذرة ؟
> 
> إنها كما يقول العلماء مركبة من بروتونات ونيوترونات تدور حولها إلكترونات، أو بتعبير آخر قائمة بمميزات تنشأ بسببها نِسَب أو علاقات بينها وبين ذاتها . ولذلك فإن وحدانيتها ليست أيضاً وحدانية محضة، أو وحدانية غير مركبة
> ...



*لكل موجود ثلاث نسب، هي الذات والصورة والقوة، أو الجوهر والشكل والنتيجة ..

هل هذا دليلك على صحة الثالوث ؟؟

اقول لك وبكل بساطة ..

- الأسبوع سبعة أيام .

- مدارات الذرة سبعة .

- البحور سبعة .

- السموات سبع .

- ألوان الطيف سبعة.

- عظام الرقبة سبعة 

- السلم الموسيقي سبع نغمات .

فهل يدل هذا على أن الله الواحد ذو سبعة أقانيم ؟

سأرد على باقي كلامك لكن امهلني حتى اقرئها كلها اولاً ..

تحياتي لك فريد

سلااااااااااام*


----------



## Muneer (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*
 أن(الثالوث)لم يرد بهذا الاسم ولا مرة واحدة في كتب العهد القديم ولا العهد الجديد ..

وأن النص الذي يعتمدون عليه في التثليث ما جاء في إنجيل متّى فقط دون غيره من الأناجيل ".... وعمدوهم باسم الأب 

والابن والروح القدس  ) 

هل في هذا دليل على الثالوث؟ 

وهل ذكر ثلاثة أشخاص متتالية تمثل شخص واحد ؟!

الجواب : كلا  لأن العطف يقتضي المغايرة ، أي عمدوهم باسم كل واحد من هذه الثلاثة المتغايرة .

فهناك ثالوث عند قدماء المصريين أشهرها "أوزيريس" وهو الإله الآب و"إيزيس"وهي الإله الأم و"حورس"وهو الإله الابن، 

وقد عبد هذا الثالوث في لا هوت عين شمس.

وهناك الثالوث البرهمي في الهند، وأشهر وأعظم عبادتهم اللاهوتية هي التثليث، وهذا الثالوث هو (برهمة – فشنو   -سيفا) 

ثلاثة أقانيم في واحد:

فالرب :برهمة             

والمخلص :فشنو              

والمهلك :سيفا

وهناك ثالوث بوذي،انتشر في الهند والصين واليابان ويسمى مجموعهم الإله "فو"، وأيضاً الثالوث الروماني ويتكون هذا الإله 

من "الله- الكلمة- الروح" 

اسأل هنا سؤال ..لماذا لانعتبرهذا الثالوث الهندي صحيح ؟؟

فهذا هو نفس مايقوله المسيحيون..*



*لا حظ هذا التشابه بين الديانتين ..* 



*الديانة الميثراسية     * * *              الديانة المسيحية*



*1 .  ميثراس وسيط بين الله والناس  .  * * *         1. المسيح وسيط بين الله والناس.


 2 .مولده في كهف.    * * *                     2 . ولد في مذود البقر.


  3. مولده في يوم 25ديسمبر.   * * *                 3. يحتفل الغربيون بمولد المسيح في 25 ديسمبر 


  4.كان له اثنا عشر حوارياً.   * * *                   4.  كان له اثنا عشر حوارياً .


    5. مات ليخلص العالم .   * * *                     5.  مات ليخلص العالم.


     6.دفن ولكنه عاد للحياة.    * * *                  6. دفن وقام في اليوم الثالث.


   7.صعد إلى السماء أمام تلاميذه .     * * *         7. صعد إلى السماء أمام تلاميذه .*


تحياتي 

سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب
الذي يقرأ الكلمات لايفهمها ابد لان روح الله ليس فيه
بل الذي يسمح لعمل الروح القدس ان يعمل فيه
ذاك يسمح للكلمات ان تقرأه هو فتغير كلمة الله حياته
واظنك ياسيدي بعيد جدا
عن ماهو حق
اقرأ القران وجاوب عن نفسك
القران حجة عليك وليس معك*


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *لكل موجود ثلاث نسب، هي الذات والصورة والقوة، أو الجوهر والشكل والنتيجة ..*
> 
> *هل هذا دليلك على صحة الثالوث ؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
هذا تشبيه او مثال, و المثل يضرب ولا يقاس :big 

يعني ابسط صورة للتوضيح اننا استخدمنا مثل الشمعة او غيرها
و لو كان زي كلامك ما كان خلصنا من تعدد الاقانيم هههه محاولة حلوة منك لكنها للاسف ليست واقيعة ولا تحتوي على محتوى


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *أن(الثالوث)لم يرد بهذا الاسم ولا مرة واحدة في كتب العهد القديم ولا العهد الجديد ..*
> 
> *وأن النص الذي يعتمدون عليه في التثليث ما جاء في إنجيل متّى فقط دون غيره من الأناجيل ".... وعمدوهم باسم الأب *
> 
> *والابن والروح القدس ) *


 
اخ منير, انت مشهودلك بالعقلانية و الحوار بالدليل, فكيف تنزل الى هذا المستوى و تدعي انه الثالوث لم ي1كر في الكتاب المقدس؟ اشارات الثالوث تبدأ من العهد القديم, ولو حاب تغور في غمارها افتح موضوع جديد و ارد عليك بالتفصيل


*



هل في هذا دليل على الثالوث؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ليس دليل بل كم هائل من الادلة


*



وهل ذكر ثلاثة أشخاص متتالية تمثل شخص واحد ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
نعم, تمت الاشارة باللغة العبرية الى الرب بكلمة الهانا التي تقصد الحمع لكن تشير الى الجوهر الواحد





*



فهناك ثالوث عند قدماء المصريين أشهرها "أوزيريس" وهو الإله الآب و"إيزيس"وهي الإله الأم و"حورس"وهو الإله الابن، 

وقد عبد هذا الثالوث في لا هوت عين شمس.

وهناك الثالوث البرهمي في الهند، وأشهر وأعظم عبادتهم اللاهوتية هي التثليث، وهذا الثالوث هو (برهمة – فشنو -سيفا) 

ثلاثة أقانيم في واحد:

فالرب :برهمة 

والمخلص :فشنو 

والمهلك :سيفا

وهناك ثالوث بوذي،انتشر في الهند والصين واليابان ويسمى مجموعهم الإله "فو"، وأيضاً الثالوث الروماني ويتكون هذا الإله 

من "الله- الكلمة- الروح" 

اسأل هنا سؤال ..لماذا لانعتبرهذا الثالوث الهندي صحيح ؟؟

فهذا هو نفس مايقوله المسيحيون..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الفرق شاسع و ممكن ارد عليك تفصيليا اذا طرحت موضوع خاص, فالموضوع هنا اسئلة بسيطة يجاب عليها بسطر و سطرين, وموضوعك هذا انا تعمقت فيه قبل ما اقبل المسيح كمخلص شخصي, يعني عندك حق لما تفكر فيه, لكن لي الرد عليه
*


----------



## Muneer (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*مرحبا My Rock 

مارأيك ان تفتح انت الموضوع معي ..

ولا اريد تدخلات بيني وبينك وبالذات فريد لا اريده في الموضوع ..

لانه يسخر من الطرف الثاني وهذا شيء لا اقبله ..

واذا كان يريد الدخول في الموضوع فيتكلم معي بكلام حوار لا كلام سخرية..

تحياتي لكم 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## Muneer (16 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> اخ منير, انت مشهودلك بالعقلانية و الحوار بالدليل, فكيف تنزل الى هذا المستوى و تدعي انه الثالوث لم ي1كر في الكتاب المقدس؟ اشارات الثالوث تبدأ من العهد القديم, ولو حاب تغور في غمارها افتح موضوع جديد و ارد عليك بالتفصيل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*1- اين دليلك على ان كتاب العهد القديم والجديد اشار الى التثليث؟

2- ان كان التثليث قديما ، فلماذا لم يأمر به الأنبياء السابقون ، ولم يعتقد به  كان قبل المسيح (عليه السلام)؟ 

3-وان كان حديثا، فهل الاله يتجدد، حتى تتجدد العقيدة تبعا لتجدده؟ 

هذه اسألة وارجو الأجابة عليها ..

تحياتي My Rock 

سلااااااااااااام*


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

افتح موضوع جديد و وجه المحاورة الي  و اسألتك دي انا قلت لتك اني ارد عليها كلها في موضوع جديد مستقل


----------



## Zayer (17 ديسمبر 2005)

> اخي الحبيب
> الذي يقرأ الكلمات لايفهمها ابد لان روح الله ليس فيه
> بل الذي يسمح لعمل الروح القدس ان يعمل فيه
> ذاك يسمح للكلمات ان تقرأه هو فتغير كلمة الله حياته
> ...



هل هذا تهرب عن الاجابة ؟


----------



## Zayer (17 ديسمبر 2005)

> اولا انت قلت انتم, يعني يجب ان يكون واحد ن المحاورين او على الاقل احد احد المشرفين, يعني بكل بساطة ممكن اعمل عضوية جديدة و ادخل فيها على اساس اني مسلم, و اقول ان محمد هو ليس بنبي, لا اعتقد انه اي احد يأخذ الرد هذا كحجة عليك!!
> 
> بعدين يمكن يكون قصد الكاتب حسب ما انا فهمته, ان يقول محمد هو لا شئ في الكتاب المقدس, اما المسيح فهو نبينا العظيم, و بكلا الحالتين لا يحق لك ان تأخذ رد اي عضو كحجة علينا!!



انا جاي هنا عشان احاور المسيحيين بشكل عام مو عشان احاور اثنين ثلاثة 

وهذا مسيحي 100% ولا شك في ذلك  

ورده واضح وهو يقول نبينا  

عاد احترت انا وياكم  

وبعدين مو اول مرة اسمع شخص مسيحي يقول نبينا


----------

